# scrubber filter?



## fishstick (Sep 2, 2012)

http://www.induceramic.com/industrial-ceramic-product/ceramic-foam-filter_molten-metal-filtration/water-resistant-honeycomb-activated-carbon

has anyone ever used these as part of a scrubber? i am building one and considering to use this as part of it


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Sep 2, 2012)

The problem with Carbon Filters is that once they become impregnated with whatever they are filtering, they stop working totally. If you have any nitrates in your exhaust, they will become pregnant, and stop working, almost right away. Carbon works exactly like a sponge, it will soak up whatever it is able until it hits saturation point, then there is no point in keeping it.

Depending on the carbon, it can sometimes be cleared and re-used, but then you are creating a situation where you need to scrub whatever you are able to remove from the carbon filters anyway, so it would be better just to use that system, and skip the carbon.

A carbon filter my not be a bad addition AFTER the air is scrubbed, but now you are talking about an added extra cost that you don't really need. It also might be useful in any air filtration you plan on running just for internal air quality.

Contrary to what you might be told by people trying to sell air scrubbing solutions, carbon does not work well for NOx. This is the very reason you do not see scrubbers, using carbon, to filter this type of gas.

Scott


----------

